# Raptors buy out Peja



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=An6kW6J9SFBrnbpPCZsFZYG8vLYF?slug=ap-raptors-stojakovic

I don't know what sort of shape he's in. Article says he only appeared in two games before he hurt his knee. Absolutely no reason the Hornets shouldn't bring him back if he's healthy enough. No real downside for them at the prorated veteran's minimum.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Heat or Mavs may sign him.


----------

